
Boeing slams the Falcon Heavy rocket as “too small” - valiant-comma
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/boeing-slams-the-falcon-heavy-rocket-as-too-small/
======
bigiain
Heh - so the Falcon Heavy has launched a Tesla on its way to Mars, but the
Boeing SLS which hasn't flown yet is more capable of "NASA's deep-space
needs"???

Are "NASA's deep-space needs" as non existent as Boeings rocket? (Given the
current administrations record of funding science, that could easily be a true
interpretation, sadly...)

Also, how cool is it that the SaturnV is still the most powerful rocket ever
flown? Those '60's rocket scientists were genuine heros...

~~~
eip
> Those '60's rocket scientists were genuine heros...

That's what the Germans thought too.

